# Microsoft tries to get new iso standard for its OOXML!



## zeiz (Nov 9, 2009)

> The Foundation for a Free Information Infrastructure is currently running a campaign to avoid the broken OOXML (Microsoft Office) to become the ISO standard for document exchange. The campaign includes a protest petition â€“ and so far almost 25000 have already signed the petition. The petition can be signed here



IMHO this is not just off-topic


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 9, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> IMHO this is not just off-topic



A sentence like that usually ends with something like "it's actually off the planet", but I guess you don't mean that.


----------



## zeiz (Nov 9, 2009)

I meant to attract your attention...from the basement


----------

